
After Poking Facebook, Life Ain't Easy for a Site Named Tsu - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2015/11/10/business/ap-us-facebook-war.html?_r=0
======
smt88
Previous discussion of other, recent articles about Tsu:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10520025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10520025)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10519875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10519875)

tl;dr Tsu is a spam factory, and, as a user of Facebook, I'm glad they blocked
it.

